# Utah Lake Closed



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

"Health officials have decided to close Utah Lake Friday due to the large potentially hazardous algal bloom patch covering the majority of the lake water earlier this week.

The closure is effective immediately, Utah County Health Department executive health director Ralph Clegg said in a statement. Clegg added that the lake will reopen once is it safe for recreation."

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40666305&nid=148&title=health-officials-shut-down-utah-lake-over-algal-bloom-concerns


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That could be in a couple of years once the levels come up enough that you don't get stuck on a sandbar in the middle of the lake.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The toxins didn't bother me much when I was out there shooting up carp yesterday, other than a new neurological tic that started today. :grin: I reread the article and it sounds like there is a potential for the whole lake to have serious issues due to all of the algae, but right now it was not lake wide.

What I wouldn't give to fill the lake back up, so sad to see the state it is in now.


----------

